# looking for help Youngstown Ohio



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Im looking to hire 1 maybe 2 people for this upcoming season and to finish this snow season. Experience preffred good driving record requiered. pm me if intereasted


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Might be looking to make a change for next year. Commercial plowing/salting only. The dump isn't well suited for driveways. Let me know what you had in mind. Hours per storm, $, type of places, etc.
Gary


----------

